# [meetup]Phoenix, AZ



## cmptrdewd (Jan 3, 2005)

I know that some other poeple on this forum live here in Phoenix and would like to know some of the places that we maybe could meet up or where you got some good photos.


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 3, 2005)

Which side of phoenix?

I'm out east and enjoy going to gold canyon, superstition springs, salt river, and south of florence for short drives.  We're thinking of going up to find some snow next weekend.


----------



## cmptrdewd (Jan 12, 2005)

I live in the Deer Valley area, so I'm not _too_ far away from you.
I think I'm going to start PMing some poeple that have Phoenix under their location.

Too I haven't had a good responce to this thread.  

**sigh** O well.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 12, 2005)

Just start PMing. People on this board are spread all over the planet.   I'm in So. Cal but have made several trips out there already.


----------



## cmptrdewd (Jan 12, 2005)

I really wanted to go with you and Chase to take pix of Joshua trees!
You are going to have another southwest event next year, right?


----------



## Chase (Jan 12, 2005)

I take it you can't make it those dates? There will be room to add more people if you can.


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 12, 2005)

cmptrdewd said:
			
		

> I live in the Deer Valley area, so I'm not _too_ far away from you.
> I think I'm going to start PMing some poeple that have Phoenix under their location.
> 
> Too I haven't had a good responce to this thread.
> ...


Well I go out on sunday evenings if I can.  The wife does crafts and that is usually when we schedule outings.  Just let me know what time you want to meet up and I'll see who I can round up


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 12, 2005)

cmptrdewd said:
			
		

> I really wanted to go with you and Chase to take pix of Joshua trees!
> You are going to have another southwest event next year, right?



We've been trying to do one big trip a year. This one to Joshua Tree is pretty popular. If you can make it, just let us know. We still have some room in the campsites.  Next year will prolly be Zion again.  We had a small turnout for the that trip but it's such an awesome place, it deserves a repeat performance.


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 12, 2005)

I think we need to do Zion in the fall!!


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 12, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I think we need to do Zion in the fall!!



And do the full Narrows hike.


----------



## cmptrdewd (Jan 12, 2005)

YYYYYEEESSSSS!  

I would love to come!

I HAVE to have two people with me. Can that work?


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 12, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup!! we'll camp in the canyon for the hike down!!  I would be in heaven!  I think we are all a little zion sick!


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 12, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell Yeah!


----------



## Corry (Jan 13, 2005)

I think the next big one needs to be in the midwest!!!!!!!


----------



## Chase (Jan 13, 2005)

mmmmmmmmm Zion


----------



## terri (Jan 13, 2005)

I'd do Zion in the fall.....   

I've been in the Narrows in November, kiddies, and it's a mite cold to be thinking going the whole way.   I'd do a day hike down there damn near any day of the year, though.   

Let's argue about it, so we can get all juiced up and actually plan something.    :twisted:


----------



## cmptrdewd (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't really know where Zoin is.
Is it near Phoenix?

If it isn't, please start another thread. I don't want this thread going off topic.


Thx,
Cmptrdewd


----------



## terri (Jan 13, 2005)

cmptrdewd said:
			
		

> I don't really know where Zoin is.
> Is it near Phoenix?
> 
> If it isn't, please start another thread. I don't want this thread going off topic.
> ...



It's ZION National Park....Southern Utah..... we should start a new thread.   Beats the heck outta Phoenix any day of the week.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 13, 2005)

A new thread would be an awesome idea.  Zion is VERY awesome but I have to admit, I've been seeing Phoenix in a totally differently light lately. It's so green and beautiful now. Not all drab like I thought when I lived there in 1987/1988.  :sillysmi:


----------



## cmptrdewd (Jan 14, 2005)

Now everyone has left the thread for Zion!!!!!  
It's sounds like Zion could kick the crud outta Phoenix anyday tho.
Well anyway, I was hoping we could go downtown and get some pix of the architecture and structures. Or we could go to Tuson, I hear they have a lot of interesting nature down around there.
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 14, 2005)

Zion is pretty awesome!!!  

Ideas..... How about Phoenix (Superstitions) at Easter for the blooms and Sierra Vista in late summer to catch some electrical storms?


----------

